# pear tree



## dv8darwin (Nov 29, 2014)

I lost lost a very large , 35+ft pear tree in a storm, never smoked meats/ fish before, is it worth selling the tree to a true smoke lover?


----------



## bear55 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've never used pear wood for smoking but believe it would be fine.


----------



## tyglover (Nov 30, 2014)

I have used bradford pear for poultry and pork, specifically ribs. Does great. I've mixed in crab apple and oak too with it and it has a really nice flavor paired with other woods or it can  just be used individually. 

Tyler


----------



## fghmx (Jan 11, 2015)

dv8darwin said:


> I lost lost a very large , 35+ft pear tree in a storm, never smoked meats/ fish before, is it worth selling the tree to a true smoke lover?


Nice idea to sell the tree to a true smoke lover!!!  It will smoke forever until the smoke lover is passing away (unless he is 20 yrs only) and the sausage is getting dry.

My Q.: Can you convert it into sawdust??? Then I would be interested in a huge quantity.


----------



## superdave (Feb 5, 2015)

fghmx said:


> Nice idea to sell the tree to a true smoke lover!!!  It will smoke forever until the smoke lover is passing away (unless he is 20 yrs only) and the sausage is getting dry.
> 
> My Q.: Can you convert it into sawdust??? Then I would be interested in a huge quantity.


It can be converted to chips rather easily.  My neighbor is a tree / arborist guy.  He ran a bunch of my wood through his chipper and made mountains of chips for me.  I make my own sawdust by place a box under my table saw and start cutting chunks from my limbs.  You would be surprised how much sawdust is produced in a short time.

I have a fruitless pear tree in my yard that will produce an endless supply of smoking wood for me.  The flavor profile is charted as "close to apple".


----------



## fghmx (Feb 10, 2015)

Obviously you don´t know the difference between ships and sawdust b/c you are talking about both in one line.

I am only interested in sawdust for smoking sausage. Chips are only the second best solution.


----------



## superdave (Feb 10, 2015)

fghmx said:


> Obviously you don´t know the difference between ships and sawdust b/c you are talking about both in one line.
> 
> I am only interested in sawdust for smoking sausage. Chips are only the second best solution.


I know that "ships" or boats are much different than sawdust.  Have a nice day.


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 10, 2015)

Pear is good, similar to apple. I still have a last bit left from a tree on my property.

It might be a bit tricky to split, at lest mine was.


----------

